# Softening Zakuri, still rustic



## schanop (Dec 16, 2011)

It was Jon's Zakuri video that was the final pusher for me to get this 240mm blue #1. She has been behaving well, but Kurouchi finish has come off in some spots from slippage while polishing the bevel, particularly the left hand side. Choil has been rough for my middle finger. So I thought :idea2:, I should have soften her up a bit. A quick choil rounding and a bit of sanding on the body gives her a little softer, smoother look, still rustic though.

Usually an edge from this Blue #1 (and she is quite literally blue now) out of a Takashima is sharp and quite toothy. The cladding however, takes colour very quickly during usage. After a nice rub on Takashima, I gave her a mustard vinegar bath, just to get her half Andorian colour a head start.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 16, 2011)

wow... looks great!!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 16, 2011)

I just went to Jon's website to see a "before" shot of your knife. You did a great job on that patina! I love the dark, even color you achieved. 

Can you tell me a little bit more about how you did it? What kind of vinegar? Consistency? How long did you bathe the blade? I just picked up a Masamoto KS and may give your system a shot...


----------



## tk59 (Dec 16, 2011)

JBroida said:


> wow... looks great!!!


Haha. I was wondering what you'd say about this. I think it's nice, too.


----------



## schanop (Dec 16, 2011)

Kind words, Jon, tk.

@Johny,

I've got an old bottle of maille mustard that I don't use much. So a little squeeze of that and a local super market brand vinegar (Home Brand from Woolworth, if you would like to know) that I wouldn't think of cooking with, but always use it for cleaning up here and there. Mix the two together just about a thick paste, like a thick muddy slurry when you are sharpening on a muddy stone. Apply with a paper towel, wait a bit, may be 15-30 seconds, rinse in hot water, wipe dry, and start again for a few times.

I tried to force a patina mainly because her cladding is initially very reactive off the stone. With kurouchi finished sanded out, it wants to turn orange polishing and evening out the bevel. I still am clumsy doing the left hand side bevel. For the above look I forced patina, did the full bevel and edge, quickly did the patina one more time, and just touched up the edge.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed explanation. I think I'll give it a try. If it doesn't work out, I can always scrub it off and start again. Congrats on your knife. Pretty stunning.


----------



## memorael (Dec 16, 2011)

That blue color looks amazing dude, really nice. I might try this with a blue super parer I have somewhere.


----------



## schanop (Dec 17, 2011)

I think I should have added a note saying that the percieved blue colour quite depends on lighting and angle that you are looking at the knife. In the above three pictures, the exposure was set towards darker image and it was shot in a kitchen where indirect sun light was coming in from the left hand side in order to emphasise the blue hue.

In a more typical daylight, it probably look more like this:






The picture is slightly more exposed, but you should be able to see the blue hue on the body and the on the bevel where vinegar+mustard is acting on.

And for some who is curious what is happing at the tip, I just redid just the tip part to show Takashima natural colour and finish on this zakuri. It can make really nice looking kasumi. And boy, once more blue patina from shallots and onion are kicking in


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 17, 2011)

I like the looks of the patina in these pictures just as much if not more than first set. Who knows what your technique will produce on the Masamoto, but I'll give it a shot. If it looks half as good as yours, I'll be happy. Think I will make some French onion soup after trying your method, give it another boost. Thanks for posting and enjoy your knife.


----------

